# guitar pedal patch cables



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

I have been using the George L cables to connect my pedal board for years but have always had the odd quirk so time to rewire the board. 
I am prepared to solder as well if there is nice compact plugin ends available / designed for pedal boards. And also something that might be sold in Canada would be a real bonus
Any recommendations at all?


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Are you talking 8" cables?

https://www.primecables.com/p-31837...no-phono-right-angle-male-guitar-patch-cable-


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

thanks for that link!!
I am going to give those cables a try. Just ordered 8 of them and qualified for free shipping as well


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Those look like good cables at a very competitive price. Please let us know what you think of them after you try them for a while.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I just use the Hosa pancakes. I'm not convinced that my $30 mogami's or any of my george L's were sonically better or less noisy.

I suppose I could've even aimed them downward to make this setup even prettier.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

I've been using EBS flats, I think they're great!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I still use George L cables , I ordered enough of them 10 or so years ago to last me a lifetime... Still running without any problems...


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

EBS, from bassstringsonline.com he has the best prices I've seen, reasonable cost for shipping, and EXCELLENT customer service. Jason is the proprietor, he actually called me to discuss my order. He has huge positive feedback over on talkbass.

I had a single GeorgeL cable I don't even remember where or when I got it but 10+ years of service, it finally fell apart last week.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

I know of two electronics parts stores in Vancouver, but they're not cheap, RP electronics and Lee's.

There seem to be few others, there's one called MRO, also not cheap.


----------



## Smylight (Jun 28, 2016)

keto said:


> EBS, from bassstringsonline.com he has the best prices I've seen, reasonable cost for shipping, and EXCELLENT customer service. Jason is the proprietor, he actually called me to discuss my order. He has huge positive feedback over on talkbass.
> 
> I had a single GeorgeL cable I don't even remember where or when I got it but 10+ years of service, it finally fell apart last week.


Thanks for the heads-up on bassstringsonline.com carrying EBS cables. I've been looking for a place to buy these at a reasonable price for quite a while and was not aware that BSO had them. I can attest to great buying experiences from them myself, so I'm off to ordering some.


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

cables arrived and now on my board. Look like a nice build quality and easy to move / bend / tuck, within the board


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Look familiar?

Premier Series 1/4-inch TRS Guitar Pedal Patch Cable with Right Angle Connectors, 8-inch - Monoprice.com


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

yes, same cables as you have shown above, but I ordered thru a canadian distributor @ $6.36 canadian funds, free shipping and no duty to pay. So probably works out close to the same price and a fellow canuck was supported with the transaction.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

dgreen said:


> yes, same cables as you have shown above, but I ordered thru a canadian distributor @ $6.36 canadian funds, free shipping and no duty to pay. So probably works out close to the same price and a fellow canuck was supported with the transaction.


Please share the Canadian source.

post edit: sorry, same link as up above?


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

yes, second post from the top , posted by "guitar101"


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Yup buying Canadian is awesome. Just posted the Monoprice site for the guys with US mailboxes.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I am using the Disaster area kit because they are the only company that offers a plug that can be used as a straight or a 90. Apperently i can use george l
s cables with these plugs. But I find these solderless plugs to be good. Most of the kits come with straight plugs, very few come with 90's and even less come with half and half. 

If anyone is interested I have 6 of 8" cables with pancakes mogami/switchcraft, and 5 or 6 fender tweed 8" cables I'm going to sell. There is a guy in the cambridge area who makes the mogami/switchcraft pancake cables. Best price i could find.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

knight_yyz said:


> There is a guy in the Cambridge area who makes the mogami/switchcraft pancake cables. Best price i could find.


Do you have the contact information for this fellow?

Thanks

Dave


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I can look him up


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

on ebay look for RJ-cables He's actually in London, Ontario. I emailed him and told him what i wanted and he made them up for me. I wanted a set of 6" patch cables and an 18" cable as I need that for my setup. Cheap shipping as well.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

knight_yyz said:


> on ebay look for RJ-cables He's actually in London, Ontario. I emailed him and told him what i wanted and he made them up for me. I wanted a set of 6" patch cables and an 18" cable as I need that for my setup. Cheap shipping as well.


RJ CABLES CANADA


----------

